

Search optimization - Domain info more important than you think - MichaelC
http://www.searchandoptimization.com/2009/02/search-optimization-domain-info-more.html

======
timf
For the company I'm starting, I registered the domain for ten years because I
had read something about this before.

Am I dumb? Not a huge loss if this higher trust thing is not true, but I'd
like to think the extra money did _something_.

------
MichaelC
Seems like a good strategy. There is also a big difference in .com .org .net
trust. Anyone want to share knowledge?

